

Js + Svg implementation of a Logo like language [2006] - franze
http://web.archive.org/web/20080426161839/http://www.fragmentarisch.net/svg/drawingboard.php

======
franze
hi, i coded this in 2006, then it went the way of the dodo (thx to a time
machine backup gone wrong) i just found it again via the wayback-machine.

